# Объявления > Аудио, видео, фото, бытовая техника и музыкальные инструменты > Продам > Фото-Видео и Домашний кинотеатр >  Телевизор SONY

## ираник

Продам б/у телевизор SONY trinitron, страна производитель Япония в рабочем состоянии. Диагональ 21 дюйм, четкие и яркие краски. Котовского. 1000гр.
0950816255. 
Все вопросы строго по телефону.

----------

